# Cascade Mahogany Chocolate Porter



## jivesucka (3/10/10)

got a bag of chocolate malt. should i add it or give it a miss? i'm actually thinking about using molasses


----------



## DU99 (3/10/10)

liquid light malt(coopers)


----------



## J Grimmer (3/10/10)

Ive used this kit and had some good results but I wouldn't use it as a base for a porter i found it too light in colour. I have used 1KG of LLME and .5KG dex with good resluts but it was more an amber ale.

J


----------



## keifer33 (3/10/10)

Using specialty grains with a decent ebc will add the color and then read about the flavor they give ,so might be worth looking into that. If u want an out of the can color/flavor then yes go for a darker can but using a lighter can and darkening with grains has worked out better for me.


----------



## Dazza_devil (3/10/10)

J Grimmer said:


> Ive used this kit and had some good results but I wouldn't use it as a base for a porter i found it too light in colour. I have used 1KG of LLME and .5KG dex with good resluts but it was more an amber ale.
> 
> J




I once did a nice Porter with a Coopers Cerveza Kit and some speciality grains. Works out a much nicer stout than a kit stout if you get your flavours from the grains.


----------



## Lodan (3/10/10)

I added choc malt to my recent cascade mahoghany porter but it has only recently been bottled so i can't give an indication as yet. On bottle day it had a bitter-ish choc/coffee taste but it wasn't as 'sweet' as i was hopping for. Molasses might add a bit more sweetness?


----------



## Dazza_devil (3/10/10)

Lodan said:


> I added choc malt to my recent cascade mahoghany porter but it has only recently been bottled so i can't give an indication as yet. On bottle day it had a bitter-ish choc/coffee taste but it wasn't as 'sweet' as i was hopping for. Molasses might add a bit more sweetness?




I would give it a bit more time before making any ammendments to your recipe. Flavours from the roasted grains will round out over the next 4-8 weeks.


----------



## Lodan (3/10/10)

You're right Boagsy, watch out for my misinformation OP!


----------



## Wassa (6/10/10)

I use this kit quite a bit to make a really nice Porter.

My recipe is:

1 x Can Cascade Mahogany Porter
1kg DDME, but no reason you couldn't use Choc malt for more complexity
500gm Yellowbox Honey
16gm Cascade Hops dry hopped

Use Safale and make up to 20 litres.

It's a top brew and evrybody who has tried it gets the recipe and starts brewing it.


----------



## thalion (6/10/10)

2 x choc porter
300 gms choc malt
some vanilla extract

then play around


----------



## mwd (6/10/10)

Wassa's Honey Porter is a very popular recipe for the cascade kit lots of ideas there.


----------



## brettprevans (6/10/10)

a few variations for you to consider and pick out what you like and create your own recipe. 

NOTE: these are really basic recipes. I could give you a complicated K&K/K&B recipe forumulation but im keeping it simple and letting you work it out as I have nmo uidea about your brewing experiance. These arent the absolute best porter kit recipes you can make but ther are pretty good. 

edit: A quick search for chocolate mahogany gives you these results. plenty of info there

*Chocolate Porter*
1 x tin Cascade Porter
1kg Dark DME
250gms cracked chocolate grain
15gms Fuggles
10gms Amarillo
US56 yeast

Add Tin to fermenter.
Steep grain in hot tap water for 25 mins in an insulated container.
Strain grain liquor into pot filled with 3L of hot water and add DME
Boil for 10 mins
Add boiled malt and liquor fermenter.
Throw all the hops in.
Top up to 20L
Hydrate and pitch yeast.
OG - 1060
FG - 1018


*Choc Mahog Porter (Belgrave Brewers my alterations) *
Cascade Chocolate Mahogany Porter - 1.7kg (1.25 Liters) 
Amber Liquid Malt Extract - 1.7kg 
Chocolate Malt - 125g 
250g choc grain steeped 
25g Fuggles Hop @30min
20L 
Safale Yeast (S04) - 11g 

OG 1049 FG 1010

*Choc Stout Mahogony*
1 x coopers Stout tin, 
1 x Cascade Choc Mahag Porter, 
500g DDME, 
0.25kg Choc Malt Grain (steeped in 1Lt water for 15min - bought up to boil from cold then steep), 
22L, 
pitched 0.6L of yeastcake (Wyeast 1098) from Kenzie EQPA
OG 1.060, FG 1.022, 5.6% (6.1% after bottling)

*Brewers porter*
ingredients from Country Brewer-
porter (1.7kg)
Stout (1.7kg)
Ultrabrew 1kg
Choc grain (150g steeped for 20 min)
Dark grain (100g steeped for 20 min)
Kent Goldings (30g boiled for 10 min)
Licorice extract
Standard dried yeast
8.2%abv 


*Cascade Chocolate Mahogany Honey Porter*
Cascade Choc Mohogany Porter can,
1kg Morgans Liquid Choc Malt
500g Capillano Yellow Box honey (boil for 10min with half malt and 2L water)
20g Cascade @ 5 minutes


*If Carlton Black Was a Porter Clone*
Porter kit
500g LDME
500g Dex
100-200g roasted barley steeped
100-200g choc malt grain steeped
12g Pride of Ringwood Hops @ 30min.


*Porter*
Morgans Iron Bark Dark Ale
Morgans Choc Malt can
7-10ml vanilla extract
Kit yeast
18C
22L


----------



## mwd (13/11/10)

Wassa said:


> I use this kit quite a bit to make a really nice Porter.
> 
> My recipe is:
> 
> ...



Just made a version of this could not find Yellowbox honey so used a 750gm honey jar from Coles.
Only been in the bottle one week but it is wonderful got to stop myself from sampling a bottle every day.


----------



## kelbygreen (13/11/10)

just beware apparently honey give you bad hangovers i used 300g and it was nice i didnt notice to much difference but heard it can be the case


----------



## LooseHead (14/11/10)

To the post (Lodan) that wanted more sweetness, what yeast did you use? LHBS suggested an english ale yeast for a similar brew I was doing instead of the kit yeast and has turned out with a more malty/sweet flavour than the same recipe using a kit yeast.

Give it a go

Good luck


----------



## Sneddy (14/11/10)

I put on a Choc Porter the other day, just bottled and am yet to taste.

Cascade Porter
Morgans Caramalt
500g Wheat malt extract
200g Chocolate Malt infusion
12g Goldings @ 15m
Safale US04 

Will let you know how it tastes in a week - has only been in the bottle for 7 days, but it tasted amazing out of the fermenter.


----------

